
Mark Cuban on How To Cash Out At The Top  - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/3/mark_cuban_on_the_joy_of_cashing_out_at_the_top
======
pius
I'd have to imagine Kernen was joking.

~~~
wanorris
In 2000? Maybe not. It was very different back then.

In any case, even if you don't think Broadcast.com or some of his other
business ideas are the smartest ever, you can't fault the guy for being smart
enough to take the money and run.

